# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Acconto IVA e fallimento

## nic

Nel caso di società fallita con liquidazione mensile, nel caso di debito IVA mese di dicembre anno precedente il fallimento risultante dalla dichiarazione UNICO2008, il curatore deve versare l'acconto IVA il 27/12?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

No, i soggetti sottoposti a procedure concorsuali, sono esonerati dal versamento. 
Saluti

----------


## nic

Il dubbio nasce perchè, da un attenta analisi degli esonerati, in realtà sulle procedure concorsuali le istruzioni non dicono nulla. 
Poi, che, per prassi, non venga versato...... ma il dubbio mi resta. Vedi anche, tra molti altri articoli,:Notiziario Fiscale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. 
Saluti.

----------


## nic

Siccome mi sono chiarita le idee, espongo le stesse al forum.
L'acconto IVA nel fallimento va versato se dovuto, cioè se ho un debito IVA nell'anno precedente alla dichiarazione di fallimento dovuto a liquidazione dicembre o IV trimestre, verserò l'acconto se nel IV trimestre o mese di dicembre dell'anno successivo (anno del fallimento) ho effettuato delle operazioni attive che mi porteranno a versare l'IVA. Nel caso in cui nel mese di dicembre o nel IV trimestre dell'anno di fallimento non abbia effettuato operazioni attive, anche se con il metodo storico rispetto all'anno precedente avrei da versare, applicando il metodo previsionale (sicuro perchè non ho fatture attive) non devo versare nulla. 
In sintesi: bisogna guardare cosa è accaduto nell'ultima liquidazione dell'anno precedente e poi regolarsi con quello che accade nella liquidazione corrente: se non si fanno operazioni attive come curatela, si applica il metodo previsionale e non si versa, altrimenti se si fanno operazioni attive nell'ultimo trimestre  l'acconto deve essere versato solo se anche l'anno precedente eravamo a debito. Saluti e buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Siccome mi sono chiarita le idee, espongo le stesse al forum.

  Grazie !!   :Smile:

----------

